# Went to a reptile road show



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

I was looking around and this breeder had these rare frogs. Never really interested in them untill i seen this surinam cobalt. This guy has some really nice colors. Hes just a lil guy right now.

Here is a pic, this one is not my picture. I got this off of a site some where. I will get pics of my guy when i get my cam back.


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

crazy looking frog! I would definately buy one of those...


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Is it poisonous?


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

I asked the same thing. I guess because there captive bread that there not. These frogs are only poisonous because of what they eat in the wild.

If you ever watched wild boys, they use this type of frog(poisen dart frog) and wipe him on the end of a arrow. So when u shoot an animal it killes it.

I guess even if u catch one of these guys, and keep in for 2 months or so, they wot be poisonous.


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

How big do they get and what exactly do they eat?


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

they only get to be a couple inches. I believe 3.

Right now he is eating fruit flys. Once he gets a little bigger he will eat smaller crickets.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Cool looking frog







What would he cost?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Looks like he was made by Walt Disney. Very nice!


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Because i got him from the breeder i got a good deal. In pet store around 70 big ones.

I got him for 55, talked down to 45. Still a lot of money for a frog. But hey it will be worth it in the long run.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Oh yeah, im going there next month also. Im going to get a copper frog. Let me try and find a pic.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)




----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

very colorfull indeed







congrats......


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Wow... talk about an impulsive buy









Seriously: he looks great, those colors are pretty intense. Great pick up


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

^^^^ haha i know. This place remided me of a fair.

When your walking by and the carnys yell at u to come play there games, that was the same there. As i walked by every one asked me to buy there stuff.


----------

